# GSD Pup Questions



## Gizmo. (May 25, 2014)

Hello All - Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I am finally in a time/place in my life where I can devote enough time and resources to a new family member, and I have always been interested in GSD's.

I am interested in obedience classes, training, and having the GSD be my running companion. I am looking for a new family member, not necessarily a 'show dog', so I am struggling with the differences in breeders and pricing.

Do you mind looking at the following ad and letting me know your thoughts? Around KY, I have seen pricing range from 800-1200 dollars, and most recently this ad surfaced. I called the number and spoke with the breeder, who stated AKC papers, 1 year general health, and 5 year hip health guarantee. It's the second liter of the female, who is 3 years old. I'll be honest, I have learned quite a bit from this site, but was hoping for some insight.

AKC German Shepherd Puppies Louisville | German Shepherd Puppy For Sale in Louisville KY | 3669585051 | Dogs on Oodle Marketplace

What should I be asking the breeder?

Again, pardon my ignorance, but any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Based on website alone, which is not everything, I would not purchase a dog from them. 

You are looking for a companion and running partner. I would be looking for a breeder that has done basic health clearances. I don't see anything on the website that says the dogs being bred are free of hip and elbow dysplasia. 

That would be my first question. 

My second would be, "what makes these dogs breed worthy?" "How do they measure up to the standard of a good GSD?" "What are your goals for each breeding?"" How have you proven that these dogs have the correct temperament to be bred?"

That's just to start. Not all breeders have fancy websites, so I hate to judge based only on that. 

I would also talk to references, people that have bought pups from them in the past. 

I know you are not interested in showing or competing, but a family pet and companion is a hard job too. The dog you chose should be from healthy parents with correct temperament. If they can't prove it, walk away. Your budget is enough for you to find a great pup from breeders that do maintain a better standard that what I can see this breeder does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I suggest you visit the breeder and see the dogs and kennel setup. 
Do they provide a pedigree? 
How many breeding studs and bitches do they have?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The ad says unfortunately no all black pups. Does the sire carry for black? Simple genetics. Why tell me the weight of the sire? Which to me is too big. Out of the breed standard. When did AKC become most prestigious? Thats a riot! LOL You can do better than this breeder.


----------

